# Need Help Identifying Plants



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just bought some plants and they have arrived today. However, I think they sent me wrong plants. Can you please identify these plants if they have sent the right ones.

I ordered: 
1 order of Ammannia gracilis
3 orders of Pogostemonstellatus Stella
3 orders of Egeria
2 orders of ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
3 orders of LIMNOPHILA AROMATICA

Here are the things that came in.

2 packages of this - Which I think/pretty sure is Rotala Rotundifolia - 









3 packages of this - which I know is Egeria - 









1 package of this - Which is suppose to be Ammannia gracilis - Can anyone verify this? 









3 packages of this- either LIMNOPHILA AROMATICA or Pogostemonstellatus Stella









3 packages of this- either LIMNOPHILA AROMATICA or Pogostemonstellatus Stella









Please help me with this ASAP because I need to email back to seller ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## gdevil (Mar 6, 2009)

They sended yopu the right plants, but, as I see, the plants (some of them) are form emerged culture....

Greatings


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Gdevil, For some reason I thought the Ammannia gracilis was different, maybe a different species. Hmmm... 

How do you know if it is grown emersed or not?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 _Rotala rotundifolia
_
#2 _Egeria dens_a

#3 Looks like a _Ludwigia_ (emersed). Definitely NOT _Ammannia gracilis_.

#4 Probably _Pogostemon stellatus_, even though it doesn't show purple at the nodes (probably emersed, which could account for that). I don't know how they got "P. stella" - no such thing.

#5 _Limnophila aromatica_ (most likely). Kind of hard too see that one.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

That's what I thought about the Ammannia Gracilis, because I have one and it looks nothing like it... Guess i'm just too unsure. Thanks Cavan_Allen for that! I appreciate it!

Do you think it will survive now that I have it in immersed culture???


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Call me Cavan, please. 

Yes, it will do just fine. We should be able to tell the species in a bit.


----------

